# [ebuild] net-im/mercury-messenger

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Un ebuild pour net-im/mercury-messenger-1.9-r2 qui avec un peu de chance il supporte votre webcam :

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit eutils rpm

MY_PVR="${PVR/-r/-}"

MY_P="${PN}-${MY_PVR}"

DESCRIPTION="msn in java"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.mercury.im/"

SRC_URI="http://thebachman.info/images/stories/Mercury/Versions/${MY_P}.noarch.rpm"

RESTRICT="nomirror" 

LICENSE="mercury"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">virtual/jdk-1.4"

src_install() {

   #hack for launch mercury

   rm usr/bin/mercury

   echo "#!/bin/bash "> usr/bin/mercury

   echo "cd /usr/share/mercury" >> usr/bin/mercury

   echo "sh startup/startup_linux.sh" >> usr/bin/mercury

   dobin usr/bin/mercury

   insinto /usr/share/mercury

   doins -r usr/share/mercury/*

   doicon "usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/48x48/apps/mercurylogo.png"  || die "doicon failed"

   insinto /usr/share/applications

   doins usr/share/applnk/Internet/*

}

pkg_postinst() { 

   ewarn "DO NOT report bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla" 

   einfo "you should append /usr/share/mercury/jni/jmf/ to LD_LIBRARY_PATH in your ~/.bashrc "

   einfo "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/share/mercury/jni/jmf"

   einfo "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

   einfo "if you use compiz or beryl : export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit"

   if  built_with_use x11-libs/libX11 xcb; then   

      einfo "If you have this error :"

      einfo "java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock." 

      einfo "sed -i 's/XINERAMA/FAKEEXTN/g' /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so"

      einfo "sun-jdk-1.6.0.03 is the version of java-sun"

      einfo "or disable xcb in x11-libs/libX11"

    fi

}

```

[edit] c'est un client msn [/edit]

Bon l'ebuild est pas tres propre, mercury n'est pas libre mais bon ...

----------

## truc

salut, Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu as fait ou pas, mais ce package était il y a un moment dans l'arbre, donc en fouillant un peu, tu devrais pouvoir trouver l'ebuild d'origine ainsi que quelques autres informations croustillantes...

J'n'ai jamais pris le temps de me plonger dedans pour essayer des versions récentes de ce client, alors merci pour ton travail  :Smile: 

Juste une remarque en passant, la révision d'un ebuild est quelque chose de propre à l'ebuild, et ne devrait nornalement pas être liée à la version (officielle) du package  :Smile: 

Voili-voiloui, j'n'ai pas plus regardé  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Ouh la, t'es sur de vouloir utiliser ça ?  :Smile:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151866

Les vieux ebuilds sont la :

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/net-im/mercury-bin/?hideattic=0

----------

## bouleetbil

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Juste une remarque en passant, la révision d'un ebuild est quelque chose de propre à l'ebuild, et ne devrait nornalement pas être liée à la version (officielle) du package 
> 
> Voili-voiloui, j'n'ai pas plus regardé 

 

Ah oui j'avais zapé. En fait j'ai pris la solution la plus simple pour remplacer le -r par - pour télécharger le rpm.

Je ferais la modification plus tard

@ guilc :

oui en fait j'ai vu après qu'il existait des ebuilds https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77141

J'utilise pas le use cam comme tout est dans le rpm et que l'intéret principal de ce client est la webcam en tout cas pour moi. Quand au mercury.sh j'ai fais des echo c'est pour tout avoir dans l'ebuild (je sais c'est pas bien   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## bouleetbil

Donc l'ebuild corrigé

net-im/mercury-messenger-1.9.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit eutils rpm

SUB_VERSION="2"

#MY_PVR="${PVR/-r/-}"

#MY_P="${PN}-${MY_PVR}"

DESCRIPTION="msn in java"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.mercury.im/"

SRC_URI="http://thebachman.info/images/stories/Mercury/Versions/${P}-${SUB_VERSION}.noarch.rpm"

RESTRICT="nomirror" 

LICENSE="mercury"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">virtual/jdk-1.4"

src_install() {

   #hack for launch mercury

   #rm usr/bin/mercury

   #echo "#!/bin/bash "> usr/bin/mercury

   #echo "cd /usr/share/mercury" >> usr/bin/mercury

   #echo "sh startup/startup_linux.sh" >> usr/bin/mercury

   #dobin usr/bin/mercury

   dobin ${FILESDIR}/mercury

   insinto /usr/share/mercury

   doins -r usr/share/mercury/*

   doicon "usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/48x48/apps/mercurylogo.png"  || die "doicon failed"

   insinto /usr/share/applications

   doins usr/share/applnk/Internet/*

}

pkg_postinst() { 

   ewarn "DO NOT report bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla" 

   einfo "you should append /usr/share/mercury/jni/jmf/ to LD_LIBRARY_PATH in your ~/.bashrc "

   einfo "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/share/mercury/jni/jmf"

   einfo "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

   einfo "if you use compiz or beryl and mercury don't work : export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit"

   if  built_with_use x11-libs/libX11 xcb; then   

      einfo "If you have this error :"

      einfo "java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock." 

      einfo "sed -i 's/XINERAMA/FAKEEXTN/g' /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so"

    einfo "sun-jdk-1.6.0.03 is the version of java-sun"

      einfo "or disable xcb in x11-libs/libX11"

   fi

}

```

Le fichier mercury à mettre dans le répertoire files de l'ebuild

```

#!/bin/bash 

cd /usr/share/mercury

sh startup/startup_linux.sh

```

----------

## bouleetbil

desolé posté un peu vite voici le fichier files/mercury

```

#!/bin/bash 

cd /usr/share/mercury

JAVA_EXEC=java

# Check for unsupported JVMs

JAVA_CLIENT=`${JAVA_EXEC} -version 2>&1`

if [ "`echo ${JAVA_CLIENT} | grep Blackdown`" != "" ]; then

   echo "Mercury does not run on Blackdown Java." >&2

   echo "Please, make sure to have the Sun Java version 1.5 or later installed." >&2

   exit 1

fi

if [ "`echo ${JAVA_CLIENT} | grep libgcj`" != "" ]; then

   echo "Mercury does not run on GNU Java." >&2

   echo "Please, make sure to have the Sun Java version 1.5 or later installed." >&2

   exit 1

fi

#that didn't work

#if (pidof compiz &> /dev/null) || (pidof compiz.real &> /dev/null) || (pidof beryl &> /dev/null); then

#    echo "- Adding Compiz/beryl compatibility mode."

#    AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit

#else

#    unset AWT_TOOLKIT

#fi

for file in `ls lib`

do

   classpath="lib/$file:$classpath"

done

java -Djava.library.path=jni:jni/jmf -Xmx512m -classpath $classpath com.dMSN.Main $*

```

----------

## geekounet

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> J'utilise pas le use cam comme tout est dans le rpm et que l'intéret principal de ce client est la webcam en tout cas pour moi.

 

Avec des clients libres comme aMSN et Kopete ça marche bien aussi la webcam (enfin, bien autant que le protocole MSN le permet ...).

----------

## Temet

Oui enfin dire que ça marche avec Kopete, c'est de l'optimisme quand même ^^.

Disons que de temps à autre, avec beaucoup de bol, tu peux apercevoir une image  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Le problème c'est que chez moi amsn freeze dès que j'utilise ma webcam ou il devient inutilisable et pour kopete j'ai essayé mais en face il voyait jamais l'appel de la webcam et j'ai du installé kdelibs juste pour kopete (bon après j'avoue que pour kopete j'ai pas trop cherché) .

```

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5  USE="-debug -doc -java" 1,408 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-1.0-r2  30 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3  USE="alsa cups fam spell xinerama -acl -arts -avahi -branding -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -pertty -tiff -utempter" 15,236 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.7-r1  USE="crypt ssl xinerama -addbookmarks -alias -arts -autoreplace -connectionstatus -contactnotes -debug -gadu -groupwise -highlight -history -irc -jingle -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -latex -netmeeting -nowlistening -sametime -slp -sms -statistics -texteffect -translator -webpresence -winpopup -xscreensaver -yahoo" 9,154 kB 

```

 Alors comme j'ai java j'essaye mercury. Maintenant le jour ou amsn fonctionne bien avec webcam j'utiliserais amsn sans problème.

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui enfin dire que ça marche avec Kopete, c'est de l'optimisme quand même ^^.
> 
> Disons que de temps à autre, avec beaucoup de bol, tu peux apercevoir une image 

 

Ma ptite soeur l'utilise tous les jours sans problème, alors si t'arrives pas à faire mieux ...  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

Ca aurait été ta grande soeur encore, j'aurais proposé de tester (la webcam...) ...  :Wink: 

----------

